# Kawasaki : Ninja 2007 Kawasaki Ninja 250 Electric Motorcycle Vehicle Conversion 72v 6



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,995.00* (1 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Jun-21-2012 19:48:52 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

